# Hd Readonly

## brra

Jag har senaste tiden fått problem med en disk. Den går in i readonly mode lite då och då. 

Jag kör ext3 på disken så efter en fsck -f så fungerar den utan problem igen tills den går i readonly mode igen

Jag har kollat disken med badblocks men inte hittat nått.

jag kör även hdparm med parametern -d1

Hittar inte något direkt svar på google.

----------

